#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Log-Based Recovery in database management system free pdf notes

## amitsharma957

Transaction identifier is the unique identifier of the transaction that performedthe write operation.

	 Data-item identifier is the unique identifier of the data item  written. Typically,it is the location on disk of the data item.

	 Old value is the value of the data item prior to the write.  	 New value is the value that the data item will have after the write.





  Similar Threads: Recovery Algorithm of ARIES in database management system free notes Recovery Techniques in database management system free notes pdf Database Recovery in database management system pdf notes Recovery from Deadlock in database management system free pdf Timestamp-Based Protocols in database management system free notes

----------

